# What the Hamster has been chewing on...The state of the cage....



## Locked (Jan 11, 2011)

_*Between trying to log in here constantly I managed to get other stuff done as well....this is some of my ladies in the flower tent.

Pre 98 Bubba, 707 HeadBand, and Larry OG.  The Larry is holding its on and then some with these legendary strains. I am so glad I have 3 moms of it in my Mom/clone tent. 


*_


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 11, 2011)

looking good Hamster, i can almost smell them.


----------



## Locked (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you my friend...feels great to post pics here again.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jan 11, 2011)

Looks amazing HL. What size pots you using?


----------



## Locked (Jan 11, 2011)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Looks amazing HL. What size pots you using?



Thanks Spear....they are all in one gallon pots. The pre 98 and one of the Larry OG's are in one gallon smart pots and the 707 is in a regular one gallon. I keep saying I am going to go with bigger pots but I hate to change anything right now...it has that dialed in feel to it.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 11, 2011)

_*Yo Ho Ho N,

  Yeppers, that is one good looking bunch. Makes me want to pull up a nice comfy lounge chair, and just watch em grow.

Just too good looking 

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna :cool2:

*_


----------



## budtender (Jan 11, 2011)

Lookin great Hammy. Never thought I would be so happy to post again. Keep the pics commin.


----------



## Melvan (Jan 12, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I keep saying I am going to go with bigger pots but I hate to change anything right now...it has that dialed in feel to it.



If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Dankster (Jan 12, 2011)

They all look great. But that Larry OG..... OMG!!!!!!!!


----------



## Locked (Jan 12, 2011)

Melvan2 said:
			
		

> If it ain't broke, don't fix it.



Amen....if anything I will try one or two in slightly bigger pots and see what comes of it.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 12, 2011)

Gosh It feels good to be able to check everyones grows again!!!

I love MP!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 12, 2011)

Love the P98 :hubba:  Real nice


----------



## Locked (Jan 12, 2011)

Dankster said:
			
		

> They all look great. But that Larry OG..... OMG!!!!!!!!




Thanks and I agree....the Larry is sweet as hell....I don't know if I got a really good pheno or what.


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice nice Hammy glad to be back and seeing some babes like that, the Larry and p98 wow!!


----------



## roadapple (Jan 12, 2011)

WOW, one gal pots, Them are some very nice plants.


----------



## Locked (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone...yes one gallon pots...some are in smart pots the others regular pots.  I don't see me letting this Larry OG leave my grow room anytime soon


----------



## Locked (Jan 12, 2011)

We lost some data so time to replace with some new data....

This is the state of the flower tent.

The girls are starting to hit the Dank zone...

Pre 98, LVPK, 707 HB, Larry OG....

Watch as the Larry OG pulls away from the pack.


----------



## budculese (Jan 12, 2011)

yummy ! great plants as usuall hl , they sure don't look like they where grown by a "fool" lol


----------



## Peter Jennings (Jan 13, 2011)

Hammy, I saw in another thread you were not impressed with the Headband. What specifically aren't you happy with? Buddy of mine grew that out and it was hands down the strongest fire I have tried to date. Not sure where he got his gear from.


----------



## Locked (Jan 13, 2011)

Some new pics


----------



## Locked (Jan 13, 2011)

Peter Jennings said:
			
		

> Hammy, I saw in another thread you were not impressed with the Headband. What specifically aren't you happy with? Buddy of mine grew that out and it was hands down the strongest fire I have tried to date. Not sure where he got his gear from.



It just seems like it is lagging so far behind the others....if it smokes as true fire it stays...if not it is gone...i need the room.


----------



## babysnakess (Jan 14, 2011)

Hamster what kind of yield do you get out of one gallon pots, and do the smart pots yield more?


----------



## Locked (Jan 14, 2011)

Peter Jennings said:
			
		

> Hammy, I saw in another thread you were not impressed with the Headband. What specifically aren't you happy with? Buddy of mine grew that out and it was hands down the strongest fire I have tried to date. Not sure where he got his gear from.



Seems to be a slow grower....everyone else is fattening up nicely but the 707 is just puttering along.  If the smoke is pure fire she will stick around but if it is nothing special then I need the room...got other strains I want to try out soon.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Jan 14, 2011)

Beautiful Hammy-as usual!
Your pics make me want to eat more fudge-lol

Oooooooooo-fu-u-u-u-dge-lol

Gb


----------



## Locked (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks Geez.....

Not sure on the yields as I didn't weigh last run....but it looked like the smart pots had the bigger buds....I like them. You hve to learn how to water them correctly but they are sweet.


----------



## v35b (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey Hamy. I'm back for my winter grow..Jamaican Indica/Sativa 60/40..Picked these beans from the farmer in Jamaica.....Vacation


----------



## Locked (Jan 14, 2011)

v35b said:
			
		

> Hey Hamy. I'm back for my winter grow..Jamaican Indica/Sativa 60/40..Picked these beans from the farmer in Jamaica.....Vacation




Welcome back bro....sounds interesting....are ya doing a journal?


----------



## v35b (Jan 14, 2011)

Probably..I just fliped em after 4 week...


----------



## Locked (Jan 14, 2011)

v35b said:
			
		

> Probably..I just fliped em after 4 week...




Cool...shoot me a link if you do.


----------



## Locked (Jan 15, 2011)

2 more pics of Larry OG....

View attachment P1150156.JPG


View attachment P1150157.JPG


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh Man Hammy!!

Looks good!!

Just got another HPS in my setup should be rocking it now!


----------



## Locked (Jan 15, 2011)

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> Oh Man Hammy!!
> 
> Looks good!!
> 
> Just got another HPS in my setup should be rocking it now!



Thanks Bro.....adding lumens can be addictive....


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 15, 2011)

I've noticed :rofl:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 15, 2011)

very nice the leaves look shiny like my house plants after I clean them with banana peels.


----------



## niteshft (Jan 15, 2011)

Very nice pics.........it's so nice to be back!


----------



## Killuminati420 (Jan 16, 2011)

hella nice ladies Hamster, that pre 98 looks promising, i got 20 or so of those vegging with the others right now.
*++Green Mojo*


----------



## Locked (Jan 16, 2011)

Lets see if these attach right or all messed up...

Pre 98 Bubba
LVPK
Larry OG 

View attachment P1160183.JPG


View attachment P1160184.JPG


View attachment P1160185.JPG


View attachment P1160186.JPG


View attachment P1160188.JPG


View attachment P1160196.JPG


View attachment P1160195.JPG


View attachment P1160194.JPG


View attachment P1160193.JPG


View attachment P1160191.JPG


----------



## roadapple (Jan 16, 2011)

Just can't get over how good them plants look!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jan 17, 2011)

good looking ladies bro


----------



## Locked (Jan 17, 2011)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> good looking ladies bro



Thanks Dr....



			
				roadapple said:
			
		

> Just can't get over how good them plants look!



Thanks bro...I can't believe they are in my tent sometimes...lol


----------



## budculese (Jan 17, 2011)

just FABULOUS hammy ! quick question though , is pre 98 bubba more desirable than post 98 ?


----------



## Locked (Jan 18, 2011)

budculese said:
			
		

> just FABULOUS hammy ! quick question though , is pre 98 bubba more desirable than post 98 ?



I dunno....lol   i know pre 98 is supposed to be straight fire....but I wld think there wld be fire cuts of post as well.


----------



## Locked (Jan 18, 2011)

Up close and personal with Cali Connections Larry OG....my grow data on this grow was lost so not sure how many days we are at here...maybe 30-35...she will go 70 but might take her earlier since she was so damn Narcotic last time.View attachment P1180201.JPG


View attachment P1180202.JPG


View attachment P1180203.JPG


View attachment P1180205.JPG


View attachment P1180206.JPG


View attachment P1180209.JPG


View attachment P1180210.JPG


View attachment P1180211.JPG


View attachment P1180200.JPG


View attachment P1180199.JPG


View attachment P1180214.JPG


View attachment P1180213.JPG


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 18, 2011)

Very nice Hamster. Yum Yum


----------



## Locked (Jan 18, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Very nice Hamster. Yum Yum



Thanks bro...she is pretty sexy and gettin sexier by the day.


----------



## Peter Jennings (Jan 18, 2011)

Looking pretty Narcotic already this time. Pure fire For sure. Beautiful looking as well, like you waxed them for the shots.


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 19, 2011)

I cant wait to do it like your doing it Hamster. That Larry is sexy. Gosh, could you imagine any other situation where we would say Larry is sexy?


----------



## Locked (Jan 19, 2011)

TexasMonster said:
			
		

> I cant wait to do it like your doing it Hamster. That Larry is sexy. Gosh, could you imagine any other situation where we would say Larry is sexy?




Lol....nope


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 19, 2011)

I luv that leaf curl your getting from all the trichs staking up!


----------



## Locked (Jan 19, 2011)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> I luv that leaf curl your getting from all the trichs staking up!




Thanks bro....yeah when these are done it will look like someone snuck in the tent and spray painted them silver...:hubba:


----------



## Locked (Jan 22, 2011)

I hate that the pics dont show up in the post but here are some pics of the Larry OG and the pre 98 Bubba...

View attachment P1220272.JPG


View attachment P1220274.JPG


View attachment P1220275.JPG


View attachment P1220276.JPG


View attachment P1220277.JPG


View attachment P1220278.JPG


View attachment P1220279.JPG


View attachment P1220280.JPG


View attachment P1220281.JPG


----------



## the chef (Jan 22, 2011)

Tasty HL!


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 22, 2011)

nice pics HL, as usual.   :aok:


----------



## Locked (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks guys...appreciate the support.


----------



## nova564t (Jan 22, 2011)

DAMMMM those look nice!!


----------



## Locked (Jan 22, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> DAMMMM those look nice!!



Thanks bro....


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 22, 2011)

They do look good Hamster.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 22, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I hate that the pics dont show up in the post but here are some pics of the Larry OG and the pre 98 Bubba...


 
after you instert your attachments, click on the paper clip icon again and say insert inline.  Then they will come in without having to click on them every time.  :hubba:


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Jan 22, 2011)

What do you use to polish the leaves! Great.


----------



## Locked (Jan 22, 2011)

TexasMonster said:
			
		

> They do look good Hamster.



Well I do thank you for that Tex....oh and thanks for the quote in my sig....both here and there...


----------



## Locked (Jan 22, 2011)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> after you instert your attachments, click on the paper clip icon again and say insert inline.  Then they will come in without having to click on them every time.  :hubba:



Ahhh...thanks I will try that next time bro...appreciate that...I hate when they don't show up...


----------



## Locked (Jan 22, 2011)

ozzywhitelufc said:
			
		

> What do you use to polish the leaves! Great.




Thanks ozzy...I use fairy dust from the fairy of Dankness.....


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 22, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> TexasMonster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I seen ya dinged me earlier with that one today. :ignore:


----------



## Locked (Jan 22, 2011)

TexasMonster said:
			
		

> I seen ya dinged me earlier with that one today. :ignore:



I actually laughed out loud when I read that quote in that thread....


----------



## Moto-Man (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello HL,

Just surfing around and saw your Larry (actually noticed it b4 the BC  and wanted to say how awesome your plants look. Larry is sposed to be the bomb; seeds seem kind of hard to come by nowadays as well.

Cheers man, can't wait to see yer harvest!


----------



## Locked (Jan 22, 2011)

Moto-Man said:
			
		

> Hello HL,
> 
> Just surfing around and saw your Larry (actually noticed it b4 the BC  and wanted to say how awesome your plants look. Larry is sposed to be the bomb; seeds seem kind of hard to come by nowadays as well.
> 
> Cheers man, can't wait to see yer harvest!




Thanks Moto......I got lucky with this one for sure. I believe they still have the beans on sowamazingseeds ....I believe they dropped the price because Cali Connection just added a bunch of new strains to their line up....


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jan 22, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Up close and personal with Cali Connections Larry OG....my grow data on this grow was lost so not sure how many days we are at here...maybe 30-35...she will go 70 but might take her earlier since she was so damn Narcotic last time.



So damn narcotic lol...  only you Hamstr L... on the eastcoast with strains that rock anybody s world i bet even snoop dogg would wanna smoke some of the og or bubba ooh wee put it in the air ... u got soul when it come to growing  alrite bro got to go smoke with you later   ...so damn narcotic lol


----------



## Locked (Jan 22, 2011)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> So damn narcotic lol...  only you Hamstr L... on the eastcoast with strains that rock anybody s world i bet even snoop dogg would wanna smoke some of the og or bubba ooh wee put it in the air ... u got soul when it come to growing  alrite bro got to go smoke with you later   ...so damn narcotic lol




Dr I love when you pop in....it always feels like a party...thanks man...yeah I might be able show snoop a thing or two...lol.  West coast fire is on the East coast and I love it....:hubba:


----------



## Locked (Jan 23, 2011)

The up and comers in my "farm" system....



View attachment P1230283.JPG


View attachment P1230284.JPG


View attachment P1230285.JPG


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 23, 2011)

Coolness indeed.


----------



## Locked (Jan 23, 2011)

TexasMonster said:
			
		

> Coolness indeed.



Thanks Tex...


Okay so going back through the pics I have saved on my computer the flip for my current girls in flower happened around 12-20-10.

Note:flip 12-20-10


----------



## Moto-Man (Jan 23, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks Moto......I got lucky with this one for sure. I believe they still have the beans on sowamazingseeds ....I believe they dropped the price because Cali Connection just added a bunch of new strains to their line up....



OK, I bit the bullet and just ordered some of these bad girlz  I'm a bit concerned about the anticipated stretch though, but I'll sort it out. Thanks again man. I have four Satori germinating now, so once they go 12/12 for a bit, I'll do the Larry 

Cheers,


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 26, 2011)

very nice pics hammie!!! Love the neon!


----------



## DreamOfGreen (Jan 30, 2011)

Some of your pics make it hard to resist licking my computer screen...

Excellent excellent excellent!

It floors me when plants that size and quality are in only one gallon pots.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 30, 2011)

I would love to get bitten by that Snake.:hubba:


----------



## Rockster (Jan 30, 2011)

Far canal hammy mate I've barely gotten the cream and or drool out of my jeans from those oh so disgustingly healthy girls you've got running there and you are running a new lot!

 My dry cleaner loves you!


----------



## Locked (Jan 30, 2011)

DreamOfGreen said:
			
		

> Some of your pics make it hard to resist licking my computer screen...
> 
> Excellent excellent excellent!
> 
> It floors me when plants that size and quality are in only one gallon pots.



Thanks DOG.....Yeah I have found that one can indeed yield fairly well with lil ole one gallon pots...I think the pics were lost in the crash but I grew some huge single cola girls in 24 ounce beer cups...lolipop style. I was surprised by how big they got.


----------



## Locked (Jan 30, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> I would love to get bitten by that Snake.:hubba:





			
				trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> very nice pics hammie!!! Love the neon!



Thanks guys...


----------



## Locked (Jan 30, 2011)

Rockster said:
			
		

> Far canal hammy mate I've barely gotten the cream and or drool out of my jeans from those oh so disgustingly healthy girls you've got running there and you are running a new lot!
> 
> My dry cleaner loves you!



Lol.....glad you and your dry cleaner are enjoying the porn..... 

Thanks for popping in everyone...maybe some fresh pics tonight.


----------

